# Sea anomone help



## Sharpy532000 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anybody help me please, my sea anomone has turned into a bubble and looks like Jelly, any ideas


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Doen't look good!
What are your waterparameters?Ammonia,nitrite,nitrate,calcium,magnesium,phosphates,pH and kH?
Nems are way more picky than corals about waterquality.
What type of lights are you using?


----------



## Sharpy532000 (Jan 23, 2013)

All the parameters are fine, did a water change 2 days ago.
I have 2 more and they are fine so I was just wondering if anybody else had the same problem, what should I do?


----------



## Sharpy532000 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm using t5 (aqua one PL 18/24w)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They really need stronger light(t5HO at least).


----------



## Sharpy532000 (Jan 23, 2013)

What would you recommend to do with it then


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks pretty much like it is past treatable?Maybe give it another day in tank,but if it is dead and rotting,it will not help your water quality any.


----------



## Sharpy532000 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks again much appreciated


----------

